# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  جلاله الملك يتابع تمرين للقوات الخاصه ليلا

## mohammed bassam mohammed

*تابع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة مساء اليوم تمرينا عسكريا ليليا نفذته احدى وحدات العمليات الخاصة المشتركة بالتعاون مع لواء الامير هاشم بن عبدالله الثاني / طيران العمليات الخاصة الخامس في احد ميادين التدريب .* 
*وفي بداية التمرين استمع جلالة القائد الاعلى بحضور سمو الامير فيصل بن الحسين ورئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة الى ايجاز عسكري من قائد اللواء حول التمرين ومراحله المختلفة .*  
*وشاهد جلالته والحضور مجريات التمرين التي اشتملت على تطبيقات ميدانية وانزال قوات محمولة جوا وعمليات اقتحام باسناد من الطائرات العامودية المقاتلة التابعة لطيران العمليات الخاصة الخامس , شارك فيها سمو الامير هاشم بن الحسين حيث ابدى المشاركون في التمرين دقة في اصابة الاهداف ولياقة بدنية عالية اثناء تطبيقهم مراحل التمرين دلت على المستوى المتميز الذي وصل اليه منتسبو العمليات الخاصة .*

----------


## mohammed bassam mohammed



----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يحميهم نشامى وأسود أبو حسين رجال العمليات الخاصة

----------


## ENG RUBA

الله يديم عزك يا وطنا

----------

